# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  where is the BRAZILIAN BRO'S :) durateston Good fake.

## ajfina

Wazzup guys ,again trying to make sure about this stuff i have DURATESTON 250 never ever had one in my hands till this week ,and i KNOW my friend SEAJ knows about it and hes friends from brazil  :AaGreen22:  
here are the pics

----------


## juicy_brucy

Big sea is the man. What did he say about them? Big Sea, where are you?

----------


## Seajackal

Nice pic and good gear. From what I remember Kusanagi posted a
fake but it was damn different from these Duras you posted Big AJ!
IMO yours are real deal, as it was also said this shit is really cheap
in the Brazilian pharmacy which make faking them a nonsense thing
unless they came from our beloved MEXICAN friends LOL, please AJ
don't get mad at me with this one. BTW did you get them from a
Brazilian buddy? Good luck Big guy!

----------


## Vitor Ennnergy

durateston is brazilian sust 250 by organon. really cheap here and good stuff. 1 amp here costs about * us dollars

----------


## Seajackal

AJfina have found this is a real good fake so it's going to the fake roid pics.

----------


## Seajackal

BTW the thickness of the oil is watery like consistency so it tells it all.

----------


## judge_dread

U got good stuff in Brazil!

----------

